# Sauteeing/grilling prosciutto?



## steven ray (Aug 4, 2005)

Can thin-sliced prosciutto be sauteed or grilled with good results (i.e., treated 'as if' bacon)?

Thanks.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Michael Chiarello did this on a recent show. Here's the link to the Food Network site with the recipe. I've made proscuitto as bacon. Make sure you buy good prosciutto and that it's not overly salty, because the stuff I used was too salty and it was, IMHO, inedible. San Daniele is the least salty of the prosciutto I've tried. The flavor was really mellow and savory.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Mezzaluna is spot on but I think that cooking prosciutto, while the results may be acceptable, seriously degrades flavor and texture. 

Jock


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I was always taught that if you are using proscuitto in a "hot" dish then you should add it towards the end, bascially to just heat it up. Cooking it causes it to toughen and really accents its saltiness.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

So how would you do Saltimboca where prosciutto is layered with sage leaves on a veal (and sometimes chicken) cutlet and sauted? I've noticed it's hard to cut because of the prosciuto, but tasty. I'd like to improve it though.

Phil


----------



## mangilao30 (Apr 14, 2005)

Phil,
The veal is pounded so thin that it does not take much cooking (30-60 seconds per side). Also you saute the veal then add white wine and so this helps to keep everything moist. I make sure the pan is not too hot and the veal is room temp so the middle is moist, barely cooked and not cold.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I agree with Pete,

Prosciutto (IMHO) should not be cooked by direct contact with heat. What Pete mentioned above will be the outcome. If I prepare a saltimboca I pound the ham between to pieces of veal so it warms during cooking, but does not become chewy and dry. Also mentioned above is Saint Daniele prosciutto, it, like Parma ham is very expensive and a beautiful and carefully made product that should be enjoyed how it was intended, cured, sliced thin and eaten with an appropriate accompaniment.Again, only my opinion.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

CC, after reading your post I realized that my response about San Daniele ham implied that I had cooked it. I've not done so- only consumed it uncooked. I agree with your take that warming it, rather than blasting it with direct heat, would be better. But again, it's best cold as you noted. We enjoyed it with ripe canteloupe. I wouldn't use the San Daniele in a panino, either; the flavor is too subtle.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I just happened to see a segment of _Molto Mario_ on which someone asked Batali about cooking prosciutto. His response was basically: "I wouldn't." So follow whichever FoodTV chef you prefer. 

If you want an Italian version of bacon, use pancetta. It is cured but unsmoked, and crisps up beautifully.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

This from inside my family, not professional at all. My grandmother used prosciutto in many hot dishes. She would only use the hams that were cured hung in the saltwater air. These hams produced a product that actually just tore apart and was very tender. She had many ham dishes especially pastas with cream,fish, or vege sauces. Breakfast dishes (eggs) many times had ham.
One of my comfort foods is her dish with homemade pasta, fava beans, ham. The sauce made with 1/2 the favas pureed with cream. Yum!
I hate to disagree with Molto but it sure feels good


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I think that what Mario is saying is not to "cook" proscuitto, just warm it up in the dish, because I have seen him add proscuitto to hot dishes before, but at the very end where it will just gently warm up. Of course, I would never consider using the really high end stuff in a warm dish, just sliced and served room temp.


----------



## kerryclan (Mar 13, 2005)

One of the best dishes I've ever had is a carbonara type pasta dish made with fried prosciutto. My brother in law is a butcher/chef from Sicily and he makes this and other recipes with sauteed prosciutto. And all are superb.


----------

